# Tooth Ache :-(



## gavgav (14 Nov 2013)

I started with sudden searing toothache on Tuesday evening. Pain is unbearable at times. Been to the dentis twice so far, but all he's done is take 2 x-rays, the 1st of which hasn't shown anything up. I'm hoping the 2nd will. Got some antibiotics to take, but he says only to take them if I really need to!! How am I supposed to know when I really need to? It's very painful and to me that means take them! Anyone got any advice?!


----------



## byegad (14 Nov 2013)

Take the pills. If that doesn't sort it out have the thing pulled, at all costs avoid root canal work. I had root canal 30+ years ago and it did save the tooth, for 25 more years of use, at the cost of some very unpleasant and painful moments! The next time I got an abscess on a live tooth I insisted the tooth was pulled. I do not regret the choice, only that I hadn't done it the first time around.


----------



## accountantpete (14 Nov 2013)

Most Dentists have digital x-rays so the results are on the screen straight away.

The most likely causes are decay and an exposed nerve or an abscess.

If it is the former then pain killers. If it is an abscess then you need to start taking the antibiotics ASAP.

I used to get an abscess once a year (again root treatment/save the tooth at all costs) and antibiotics don't do you any harm unless you are allergic to them. One painful episode occurred when the Dentist was ill and the Dental Doc at A&E gave me a cocktail of them.

I'm not sure but I think the bacteria can get immune to some antibiotics so it is important to complete the course. The best ones are those you can't have a drink with!


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Nov 2013)

The only time I have had terrible toothache was as a result of an abscess. The things that became apparent were that the issue may not be precisely where the pain is as the nerve giving the pain can run along a number of teeth, so hopefully your dentist has x-rayed the teeth around the pain not just the one where the pain is manifesting itself. Antibiotics alone didn't sort the abscess and the infected tooth had to be opened to relieve the pressure that was causing the pain and the antibiotic dose was increased to reduce the infection. 
That is only one scenario though and toothache can come from all sorts of things like cavities cracked teeth etc where nerves are being exposed.
The only tip I would give is you decide to take a pain killer ibuprofen was the most effective as it is an anti inflammatory. It was far more effective than aspirin codeine or paracetamol.
Best of luck.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Nov 2013)

Ah, no. With the concert coming up as well!

I wouldn't know when to take the tablets based on that advice either. Take them and see if it helps is all I can suggest and I hope it eases quickly.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Nov 2013)

Worst pain the the world IMHO - abscessed tooth


----------



## Mile195 (14 Nov 2013)

Get some painkillers containing codeine. Some say on the box you shouldn't take them for more than a few days. Those are the ones to get... They'll give you some proper relief from the pain until the dentist has done the work.

Inci-dentally (boom boom), if the cause of the pain is a cavity in the tooth, you can buy temporary fillings for about a tenner. It comes as a paste you can push into the hole which might also help. It should be available from most medium to large pharmacies.


----------



## Mojonaut (14 Nov 2013)

Yeah toothache is a pretty miserable experience.

I always understood antibiotics to be a week or more course of treatment, so surprised he didn't put you on them straight away, you need to continue with the whole course even if the symptoms ease.


In the short term I've found Clove Oil works and gives some temporary relief ( tastes foul tho' ) use cotton bud to apply.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Nov 2013)




----------



## the_mikey (14 Nov 2013)

342mg Ibuprofen lysine worked best for me, I prefer to have teeth removed than endure the root canal treatment.


----------



## goo_mason (14 Nov 2013)

I'm the biggest coward going with a real fear of dentists, and ended up having LOTS of treatment after a lengthy period of my adult life when I avoided going to see a dentist for over 7 years. (And lots of extensive treatment again years later when a bad dentist did a runner after leaving my mouth in a very poor state.) 

Now, I had extractions, crowns & bridges fitted and quite a few root-canal treatments. I'd always heard how awful they were, but I felt absolutely NOTHING. Nada. Zilch. Probably looked a right nit with the rubber sheeting they put around my gob, but that was it.

Take it from someone who has had it all done, and who was utterly terrified beforehand, root-canal is nothing to fear. I'm glad I kept the teeth rather than losing them, I can tell you!


----------



## gavgav (15 Nov 2013)

The dentist has said nothing is showing on the 2nd x ray either and so to take the tablets and contact them if still painful after. He might not be able to see something up but I can certainly tell him that something is up!!!!! The best painkiller I've found yet is whiskey!


----------



## gavgav (15 Nov 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Ah, no. With the concert coming up as well!
> 
> I wouldn't know when to take the tablets based on that advice either. Take them and see if it helps is all I can suggest and I hope it eases quickly.


It's the worst pain I've known since I was 8 yrs old when I had a gum abscess and had the tooth taken out. I want to


----------



## the_mikey (15 Nov 2013)

I once had to be sedated for some dental work, the anxiety is the hardest part of going to the dentist.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Nov 2013)

accountantpete said:


> Most Dentists have digital x-rays so the results are on the screen straight away.
> 
> The most likely causes are decay and an exposed nerve or an abscess.
> 
> ...



OT - like the new avatar, pete!


----------



## Berties (15 Nov 2013)

Never had a problem with my dentist ,they fit me in pronto with problems,
If you are in pain still communicate with them,I had a tooth give me a load of pain,started the root canal that day pain goes straight away,just need a few revisits to remove any bits left,never hurt,don't let people put you off,now I am confident the tooth is pain free I am crowning it,


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Nov 2013)

A second vote for clove oil . It stops the pain in seconds but that's mainly because you are too busy dribbling and trying to get the foul burning taste out of your mouth


----------



## byegad (15 Nov 2013)

Alternative pain killing is to hold a generous slug of whisky in your mouth for as long as possible. 

The best way to use this is at a party where people keep talking to you, so you have to swallow in order to reply, take another slug, swallow to reply, take another slug... you get the idea! When you come round the hangover will make you forget about the tooth for several hours.


----------



## Puddles (15 Nov 2013)

Anbesol Liquid or the extra strength gel - marvellous stuff

http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/pages/MedicineOverview.aspx?medicine=Anbesol liquid

Numbs the area wonderfully


----------



## asterix (15 Nov 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just had an unpleasant experience (financially and personally) with my dentist. I just hate the way they treat you like a kid. The hygienist got out a kiddie brush and showed me how to brush my teeth. I'm 57 - probably old enough to be her grandfather



She probably also taught her grandma to suck eggs.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Nov 2013)

> Anbesol Liquid or the extra strength gel - marvellous stuff



Not to be confused with Anusol


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Nov 2013)

gavgav said:


> It's the worst pain I've known since I was 8 yrs old when I had a gum abscess and had the tooth taken out. I want to


----------



## pplpilot (15 Nov 2013)

never had tooth ache in my life... touch wood.


----------



## steve52 (15 Nov 2013)

have it taken out, cheaper and t will never trouble you again


----------



## steve52 (15 Nov 2013)

steve52 said:


> have it taken out, cheaper and t will never trouble you again


 as a ps still have all my teeth,but those that misbehaved are n a tub n a draw


----------



## Sandra6 (15 Nov 2013)

I've had six children and one of them was almost 10lbs, and I'd rather give birth than have toothache -or go to the dentist! 
Gargling with salt can help, also using a mouthwash. Clean your teeth atleast three times a day -but not straight after eating. 
And try a good quality sensitive toothpaste like the new colgate one - rub it directly onto the tooth, like they do in the ad, it really does work.


----------



## derrick (15 Nov 2013)

Rule 5


----------



## gavgav (16 Nov 2013)

derrick said:


> Rule 5


Sorry but my sense of humour has failed with the pain I'm in


----------



## Saluki (16 Nov 2013)

I had toothache the other day and have always sworn by cloves. I get a clove, from the jar, and put it between gum and the inside of the lip/mouth as close to the source of pain as possible. It really helps, of course you hum a bit of cloves but its a pain killing method I have used until I can get to a dentist.

I have lived in this area for 6 months and having great fun and games finding a NHS dentist, can't afford to go private so my nagging tooth will have to go stuff itself until I can find someone.


----------



## postman (16 Nov 2013)

Have it pulled out.I have had teeth filled only to get toothache in the same tooth days later.Then being told they could not see me for FOUR weeks.On to the tinternet and i paid for an emergency extraction.It was worth every penny.FOUR weeks i could not believe it.Get shut,it will only happen again.


----------



## compo (16 Nov 2013)

Wait 'till you have dentures and get toothache!

Fillings are money in the bank for the dentist. If it hurts have it out.


----------



## postman (16 Nov 2013)

Saluki said:


> I had toothache the other day and have always sworn by cloves. I get a clove, from the jar, and put it between gum and the inside of the lip/mouth as close to the source of pain as possible. It really helps, of course you hum a bit of cloves but its a pain killing method I have used until I can get to a dentist.
> 
> I have lived in this area for 6 months and having great fun and games finding a NHS dentist, can't afford to go private so my nagging tooth will have to go stuff itself until I can find someone.



I have just been messing about on the NHS website and i have found a few dentists in your area of Norfolk,there is also a phone number to ring for advice.That is how i got my NHS dentist after great hepl on here.


----------



## Saluki (16 Nov 2013)

postman said:


> I have just been messing about on the NHS website and i have found a few dentists in your area of Norfolk,there is also a phone number to ring for advice.That is how i got my NHS dentist after great hepl on here.


Thanks. Sometimes the website says that dentists are accepting people but when you ring them they say that they are not. I am determined to find one this week. Its my 'weekly project' for this week


----------



## postman (16 Nov 2013)

Saluki said:


> Thanks. Sometimes the website says that dentists are accepting people but when you ring them they say that they are not. I am determined to find one this week. Its my 'weekly project' for this week


 

Yes i found that to be the problem when i started looking.So i telephoned the help line,They got me the dentist,it is in Leeds City Centre,but that is not a problem.Good luck with your enquiries.


----------



## goo_mason (17 Nov 2013)

If there doesn't seem to be any source for the pain that the dentist can find, this makes for interesting & informative reading: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-24932880


----------



## gavgav (18 Nov 2013)

The antibiotics are starting to have some effect finally! Pain not quite as excruciating now, which suggests there is definitely an infection in there. Phoned the dentist this morning.......he doesn't work Mondays  . Alright for some!


----------



## coffeejo (18 Nov 2013)

Toothache is horrible


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2013)

gavgav said:


> The antibiotics are starting to have some effect finally! Pain not quite as excruciating now, which suggests there is definitely an infection in there. Phoned the dentist this morning.......he doesn't work Mondays  . Alright for some!


 Take all of the anti biotics. Dentists don't usually like doing anything until the infection is all gone.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Nov 2013)

gavgav said:


> The antibiotics are starting to have some effect finally! Pain not quite as excruciating now, which suggests there is definitely an infection in there. Phoned the dentist this morning.......he doesn't work Mondays  . Alright for some!


 My new dentist only works on a Thursday.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Nov 2013)

I like my dentist. She's shorter than me and only about half as wide so I always feel like I could take her down if need be.


----------



## gavgav (19 Nov 2013)

Dentist has now decided I need root canal treatment and booked in for the 4th December. The infection is clearing up and so hope it doesn't come back before then!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Nov 2013)

gavgav said:


> Dentist has now decided I need root canal treatment and booked in for the 4th December. The infection is clearing up and so hope it doesn't come back before then!!


  
At least they can do it reasonably soon. I hope all goes well.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> At least they can do it reasonably soon. I hope all goes well.



Yes as phil said, good luck.


----------



## Sandra6 (19 Nov 2013)

Root canals are not as bad as folk will have you think. 
I had a serious dental phobia - to the point were the GP prescribed me sedatives just to get me in the chair. 
I ended up with three extractions and two root canals aswell as having two fillings replaced. The worst part was paying for it all! 
Listening to your fave tunes on your mp3 player can help the time pass.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Nov 2013)

Root canals aren't too bad IME - take a while and they're quite noisy, but they shouldn't hurt at all.


----------



## postman (20 Nov 2013)

gavgav said:


> Dentist has now decided I need root canal treatment and booked in for the 4th December. The infection is clearing up and so hope it doesn't come back before then!!


 I hope he's not putting one of these in.


----------



## gavgav (20 Nov 2013)

postman said:


> I hope he's not putting one of these in.
> View attachment 32839


----------



## gavgav (4 Feb 2020)

Fast forward 7 years and bloody agonising toothache has reared its ugly head again, beginning at 01:30am on Saturday morning

Opposite tooth to the one 7 years ago, which has since been removed. Dentist managed to fit me in and I have antibiotics for a week, as the first course of action. Hopefully that will sort the initial infection out and then they can repair whatever is causing the issues.

X-rays don’t show anything obvious up, according to the dentist.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Feb 2020)

I hope the antibiotics do the trick Gav.


----------

